# Ambulance license



## Ediron (Jan 19, 2010)

When you go to the DMV 
do you need to take the emt county card and the live scan???

or can I just take the live scan??


----------



## street_shark (Jan 19, 2010)

hm. it seems to depend on where your at. here in dallas, you just go to city hall, pay 40 bucks for a background check, take a defensive driving, go back and take a picture and thats it.


----------



## Ediron (Jan 19, 2010)

*.*

im out here in Cali


----------



## Angel (Jan 19, 2010)

you only need to be an EMT to _renew_ your Ambulance License so yes, bring your livescan.


----------



## Ediron (Jan 19, 2010)

Angel said:


> you only need to be an EMT to _renew_ your Ambulance License so yes, bring your livescan.




No county card is necessary to present to the DMV??

Only Live scan and medical exam? correct


----------



## Danson (Jan 19, 2010)

Ediron said:


> No county card is necessary to present to the DMV??
> 
> Only Live scan and medical exam? correct



No, you NEED your county card!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/y9lkxvc



> When *renewing *your Ambulance Driver certificate you must possess a valid Emergency Medical Technician I (EMT-1) certificate.



Emphasis added


----------



## Danson (Jan 20, 2010)

That is what it says on the DMV site, but I just got mine 2 weeks ago and they asked to see my county certification.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2010)

...because if you show it they won't ask when you renew it.


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ...because if you show it they won't ask when you renew it.



You have up to 1 year to obtain Basic Cert with an ambulance license so technically you don't need it when applying for the ADL but, as JPINFV mentioned, if you have it already, you might as well bring it with you and get it on there now.


----------



## Danson (Jan 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ...because if you show it they won't ask when you renew it.



I stand corrected!!


----------



## gicts (Jan 21, 2010)

Never knew such a thing existed!


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 25, 2010)

The process here in Cali is as follows.
National Registry
County Card (you need a livescan, $40, and application)
DMV (livescan, $25, and medical forms)
DOT......"Department of Transportation", this you do once your employed with a company, you need this before you can start actually driving ($161, county cards, DL, Ambulance DL, medical green card, and forms from your employer)

I just completed everything today, took about two weeks to do everything. PHEW


----------



## looker (Feb 6, 2010)

emtCourt31 said:


> The process here in Cali is as follows.
> National Registry
> County Card (you need a livescan, $40, and application)
> DMV (livescan, $25, and medical forms)
> ...



The dot card is only for la and also I believe city of glendale


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2010)

Well... there's two different "DOT" cards. There's the LACo "DOT" card which you get when you get hired (I think, I've never needed it). The other "DOT" card is the green wallet card verification that your physician signed off on your health for the purposes of driving.


----------



## looker (Feb 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Well... there's two different "DOT" cards. There's the LACo "DOT" card which you get when you get hired (I think, I've never needed it). The other "DOT" card is the green wallet card verification that your physician signed off on your health for the purposes of driving.



Oh, didn't realize that green card was called dot. I own NEMT for 10 years and never knew that  The laco dot is only if you work in city of la, not sure if you get something from county when you work in uncorporated area as i never had to deal with them yet.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 6, 2010)

The green card requires you get a DL51 completed. The DL51 meets the requirements of the DOT/FMCSA for an interstate CDL hence why the green card is called a "DOT" card.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 6, 2010)

Whoops double post


----------



## looker (Feb 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> The green card requires you get a DL51 completed. The DL51 meets the requirements of the DOT/FMCSA for an interstate CDL hence why the green card is called a "DOT" card.



Thx for that explanation, learn something new everyday.


----------

